# Dylan - senior (5 poses)



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

here are some from dylan, shot today...i was feeling particularly uncreative today for some reason but walked away with a few i was happy with...


1






2





3





4 and 5 were more of his request...he wanted a shot with some of the tapestry in it somewhere...this is what we ended up with:

4





5






thanks for taking a look!  sorry for posting so many seniors recently...there's just one more girl I want to post and then I'll be done for a while, i promise!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 27, 2007)

No!  Please don't be done.  Your stuff is great  I think the use of the tapestry looks best in #5.  In #4, it looks a bit forced to me.  I'm really liking #2 the most out of this series.  What kind of lens did you use for that one?


----------



## jemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

dont ever apologise for posting.. i am always inspired by your work!  I think my fave is #2... his eyes look especially beautiful in this one and he has a nice expression.  Your photos are always sharp as a tack... i know that the primary reason is that you are a highly skilled photographer  :0) but have to wonder if the 5D and your impressive lenses help a bit too!? x Cant wait to own gear like yours!


----------



## jemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

one last (or maybe not last!) question from a confused Aussie... what exactly are senior photo sessions about.  Have been meaning to ask this for a while.  I am not at all familiar with school kids / or uni students getting these here in oz but sure wish they would... might help add to the work pile.  Are they for school books or just for themselves??? I am confused and curious


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 27, 2007)

These are very nice as well.  I think I prefer 1, 4, and 5 with 5 being my favorite.  Did you use some reflectors in the outdoor shots?  I have an upcoming senior shoot myself and am still a little nervous about posing him.  This would be my first senior shoot.   

Jemmy, each year the highschool seniors have senior photographs made.  They are basically to pass around to friends/family and to stick in the invitations to graduation.


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 27, 2007)

Johnboy2978 said:


> These are very nice as well.  I think I prefer 1, 4, and 5 with 5 being my favorite.  Did you use some reflectors in the outdoor shots?  I have an upcoming senior shoot myself and am still a little nervous about posing him.  This would be my first senior shoot.
> 
> Jemmy, each year the highschool seniors have senior photographs made.  They are basically to pass around to friends/family and to stick in the invitations to graduation.



thanks again, john!  I actually used a speedlite attached to a light stand plus umbrella (46", white) for the first shot...the second shot was just natural light.


Jemmy, parents also use 'senior pictures' as an opportunity to have pictures for themselves of their child.  They will often get prints made to hang around their house, office(s), etc.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 28, 2007)

wow. Nice.  Um, if you stop posting senior pics I won't be able to get inspiration to keep trying to do this. So, like... don't do that or something.  lol

I love the first one!  For some reason he looks younger in that one than in all the others though.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Mar 29, 2007)

1 and 5 are my choices for best photo here! But the colour of the vest seem different to me between these 2 pics, 1 being a nice blue and 5 a purple.  Not sure if it is my monitor or the lighting in the pics, but who knows!  Still I like both shots!  Good work.


----------



## his4ever (Mar 29, 2007)

have to say, when I saw picture #1 all I could say was... HOLY COW!! What a great picture.


----------



## Turaund2 (Mar 30, 2007)

i like your work but no 4 has a shadow that takes away from that image


----------



## emogirl (Mar 30, 2007)

all very nice shots as usuall....i have to say though that #1, the intensity of the green (which i love!) is also distracting from the subject.. #2 is the winner for me and i happen to like the shadows in #4, as great depth to this moody shot.  

i totally understand when you come home/or go to a shoot and you arent feeling very inspired.....as long as your clients cant tell, it doesnt matter!!!  
and please...keep posting these....i am searching around here for some highschoolers who will pose for me and maybe this is something I could get 'started' up here.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 2, 2007)

fair enough Kim, i'll keep posting them! 

at least if they're worth posting


----------



## JIP (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 10, 2007)

> i happen to like the shadows in #4, as great depth to this moody shot.


Agree. That is a great natural looking shadow.



> at least if they're worth posting


Are you kidding??  post!  post!  I plan to spend many long hours trying to come close to the effect that your images have.


----------



## Richard (Apr 11, 2007)

Great Photos!!

I know this is a newbie question but I just want to make sure I am right. I wanted to confirm that there are some post processing done to these photos for example color adjustments, contrast, work on the eyes, softness of skin etc...

I just want to make sure, because I'm trying to figure out how much is natural, how much is re-touching, how much is lighting etc... I know to create a great photo all of those things make a difference but I'm trying to figure out which one of those would make the best improvement on my photos?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are great shots.  Nice looking "model" too!


----------

